# ATV & keynote



## oliviergo (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je désire voir sur un écran LG une keynote en utilisant l'ATV et mon macBook Pro. Est-ce possible ?

Par ailleurs, est-ce qu'il est également possible d'utiliser l'ATV pour l'ipad dans la même logique ?

En fait, d'utiliser (aussi) l'ATV à la place d'un adaptateur VGA et ainsi voir mes présentations, mes navigations internet, mes documents sur grand écran et sans fil.

*MERCI* para avance.


----------



## oliviergo (24 Octobre 2011)

oliviergo a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je désire voir sur un écran LG une keynote en utilisant l'ATV et mon macBook Pro. Est-ce possible ?
> 
> ...



C'est trop compliqué comme question ou bien ça a déjà été demandé 97809809 fois ??

Si c'est le cas, merci de me dire où je peux trouver lesdits 97809809 réponses.

Merci


----------

